

12 great Gfx-demos for CSS, WebGL, JS, etc... - julianpye
http://www.heise.de/ct/Mitmachen/Browserdemo/
The great German computing magazine c&#x27;t had a Browsercompetition for its 30th birthday. 
The 12 finalists are all great and inspiring showcases for CSS transition, WebGL, Javascript, etc...
======
julianpye
The great German computing mag c't has its 30th birthday - Users submitted
great Web showcases and here are the 9 finalists.

